# Best Peptides to use for Muscle Growth ?



## Trusted3rdUser (Jul 11, 2017)

What's the best *Peptides* to use for *Muscle* *Growth ?*


----------



## blergs. (Jul 11, 2017)

I think the tops are:
TB500
IGF-1
and combos like GHRP2 and Mod GRF (1-29) *or cjc*

I think tb500 is very under rated and not talked about enough.  of all peptides Id say hgh igf1 and tb500.  havent used hgh and tb500 at same time but seems like a great combo


----------



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2017)

not a peptide but I really like SARMs.


----------



## Epic (Jul 18, 2017)

Prince said:


> not a peptide but I really like SARMs.



What SARMS have you tried with success? I've tried LGD 4033 it was okay..slight strength increase, gained a couple pounds.
that was using 10mg per day, think it was 30 days. But I probably wasn't eating enough, it seams like after 4,000 calories my digestive system puts the brakes on.
Also tried S4, leaned out a little but started seeing these black floaters when first turning on the lights when going into a dark room or getting up in the morning, that was kind of trippy


----------



## AllesT (Feb 8, 2018)

You can try Mk-677.
According to studies, the MK 677 Ibutamoren mimics the growth hormone stimulating the action of Ghrelin. 
This is a hormone that is produced in the gastrointestinal tract when our stomach is empty. If there is an increase in the hormone level, it will act on the hypothalamic brain cells that are found in the central nervous system. 
It will work on the brain to increase the gastric acid secretion as well as the gastrointestinal motility to prepare the body for the food intake.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Feb 10, 2018)

I've used LGD-3303 and that shit was probably as potent as dbol for me. I was running 20mg/day. The insane part of it was just this CONSTANT feeling of hunger.



Epic said:


> What SARMS have you tried with success? I've tried LGD 4033 it was okay..slight strength increase, gained a couple pounds.
> that was using 10mg per day, think it was 30 days. But I probably wasn't eating enough, it seams like after 4,000 calories my digestive system puts the brakes on.
> Also tried S4, leaned out a little but started seeing these black floaters when first turning on the lights when going into a dark room or getting up in the morning, that was kind of trippy


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Feb 10, 2018)

MK 677 had me bloated like a motherfucker.



AllesT said:


> You can try Mk-677.
> According to studies, the MK 677 Ibutamoren mimics the growth hormone stimulating the action of Ghrelin.
> This is a hormone that is produced in the gastrointestinal tract when our stomach is empty. If there is an increase in the hormone level, it will act on the hypothalamic brain cells that are found in the central nervous system.
> It will work on the brain to increase the gastric acid secretion as well as the gastrointestinal motility to prepare the body for the food intake.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 15, 2018)

Mk-2866 helped me move better , made my thighs bigger . Did not help with anything besides mobility


----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2018)

Epic said:


> What SARMS have you tried with success? I've tried LGD 4033 it was okay..slight strength increase, gained a couple pounds.
> that was using 10mg per day, think it was 30 days. But I probably wasn't eating enough, it seams like after 4,000 calories my digestive system puts the brakes on.
> Also tried S4, leaned out a little but started seeing these black floaters when first turning on the lights when going into a dark room or getting up in the morning, that was kind of trippy



for muscle size and strength Ostarine is best orally, but Testalone is superior and works very well transermally --> https://www.musclegelz.com/products/gear/


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 17, 2018)

I have read follistatin was great , however I have also read it is faked often


----------



## MaxRight (Feb 23, 2018)

Trusted3rdUser said:


> What's the best *Peptides* to use for *Muscle **Growth* ?



You can try Ostarine & GW-501516 together, this duo comes in handy for very specific goals, like cutting. For a muscle producer alone, maybe something else works better. But for cutting the muscle and improving muscle tone, this combo could work wonders. Ostarine is one of those SARMs that is loved because it does everything?burns fat, gains muscle, and builds strength. Ostarine can have potential side effects, such as HPG axis suppression or elevated estradiol levels.


----------



## Christopher J (May 1, 2018)

Are most of these research chemicals done orally?


----------

